# Ray Dunakin's IN-ko-pah RR on the cover of Dec Garden Railways Magazine



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrat's to Ray for making the cover of Garden Railways magazine.

By far, one of the greatest garden railroads around.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep the cover is definetly where it belongs. Congrats Ray


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well deserved indeed! The article inside was good too don't forget!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats Ray, you certainly have earned it! 

Greg


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Bravo Ray! A very well-deserved public recognition of your amazing work.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Great write up Ray. Neat to see it in the magazine, after seeing all your posts here. Amazing job, how did your back hold up?


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray,

Could you give us some background on how you came up with the name of your railroad?

By the way, I agree -- it is fantastic.

John


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

John, the railroad is named for the In-ko-pah Mountains and In-ko-pah Gorge area in the desert east of San Diego. The name is a native word meaning "east people" and refers to the tribe that inhabited the area. The hyphenation is a bit unusual, but that's how it appears on maps and other documents. There are other place names in the West that are similar, such as Tonopah and Cocopah, but this is the only one that is hyphenated.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray,

I finally received my Garden Railways magazine and want to add my congratulations. Your RR is beautiful and your work is exceptional.


Doc


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, I also finally received my GR magazine yesterday and read the article last night. Great write up and pictures. Was glad to see the diagram as I have wondered just how the track was laid out from all your pictures in the forum. 
Looking forward to your future postings here on MLS. Congratulations.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats, Ray!!! Nice article, great pictures! Well done railroad. Can't wait to see more! 


-Kevin.


----------

